# Can I Add A Plecostomus?



## Youseph (Feb 15, 2012)

Just want to know if anyone has any experience with adding a Plecostomus to a Betta tank and if I can do that? I guess I am just looking for advice. Below is a picture of my 6.6 gallen tank that is home to Betta Max.

 -


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

While most pleco's generally aren't incredibly aggressive towards betta's, the smallest variety of pleco is not suitable for any tank under 30 gallons - and most pleco's need a much, _much_ bigger tank than those little guys because their bioload and size. I'm afraid there's not many tankmates you can safely fit in a smaller tank like your 6.6 - maybe some ghost shrimp if you really want a tankmate but those can just as quickly become snacks for your betta.


----------



## Youseph (Feb 15, 2012)

xXGalaxyXx said:


> While most pleco's generally aren't incredibly aggressive towards betta's, the smallest variety of pleco is not suitable for any tank under 30 gallons - and most pleco's need a much, _much_ bigger tank than those little guys because their bioload and size. I'm afraid there's not many tankmates you can safely fit in a smaller tank like your 6.6 - maybe some ghost shrimp if you really want a tankmate but those can just as quickly become snacks for your betta.


Gotcha. I had a Piecostomus for years when I was in high school in a 5 gallon tank. He/She was donated to me after its owner passed away. I just enjoyed having him around and wanted to know if one would work out in my tank. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Youseph said:


> Gotcha. I had a Piecostomus for years when I was in high school in a 5 gallon tank. He/She was donated to me after its owner passed away. I just enjoyed having him around and wanted to know if one would work out in my tank. Thanks for the advice!


Of course!~ I have a young pleco in my 30 gallon - they really are fun little fish to have around. I'm glad you did a bit of asking before buying one, too - they're such sociable little fish and I always hate to see them in unsuitable tanks because then they just aren't as lively as they have the possibility to be. ;^;


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

I have two bristle noses in my 16g sorority at the moment(long fin and short fin), they are fantastic and fun to watch but once they outgrow it I have a larger tank for them.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

I love longfin BNs! I wish I had a large enough tank for them.


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

ever since the first time I saw one I thought they where amazing  Mine is still pretty small but I'm hoping he/she grows up fast with all the fresh foods I'm feeding. My short fin is almost 2" now and is a female, I'm hoping the long fin will be a male because I love the bristles XD It's cool to see the short fin be aggressive, it won't attack but if the bettas get to close to the cucumber when it's eating it's gill covers lif and those big spikes pops out.

Here's a pic I took of the long fin


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I LOVE zebra pleco. They only grow to like 6cm. But they cost around $100 each- around here o_o Don't think I'd be ready to risk that much for a fish anytime soon. Those longfin BNs are gorgeous, especially the albino one you have!


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

They're pretty cool, but 100 is a lot. I'd be willing to pay more for a large fish if I had the money rather then a smaller fish lol

I love royal plecos, I had one when I was in elementary school but since I had no idea how to care for it it died after a few months. The only thing I don't like is they have a odd body shape, a huge head, they get to be pretty large as well









I also love these guys  I'm not sure what they're called but they're amazing!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

That last one is cool. There's so many Pleco that a lot of them are just named like H65 and have no names. I was on a site with pictures of them and my god it was crazy o.o


----------



## BettaFishLuver (Feb 5, 2012)

I really wanted to get a BN pleco for my 10 gallon, but my betta seems overly aggressive! Sadly...


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

BettaFishLuver said:


> I really wanted to get a BN pleco for my 10 gallon, but my betta seems overly aggressive! Sadly...


unless you have a larger tank to upgrade the BN too 10g is too small. Don't worry about aggression, BN plecos are very tough and won't be inured by your betta. My long fin had his fins nipped some at first but now they're growing back nicely. 

If your worried about the pleco hurting your betta it should be fine, plecos are usually peaceful to other species of fish.


----------



## RedneckBettaGuru (Jan 15, 2012)

I just got two little albino bristnose on the weekend for my 35gal livebearer tank. So far they are doing great, its just so hard find them. They are that small and hide evrywhere and blend in with the natural them of my tank. They are such characters.


----------

